# adorable capuchin needs home



## vantazy (Jun 5, 2003)

i have to find a home for a capuchin who is post recovery from a viral illness.
she was found on the street, became ill (7 months ago), & is now better except for a balance problem. this is a somewhat special needs bird. she needs a placement since the landlord took action about having birds in a nyc apartment. i have a photo of the bird posted with this message. the location is manhattan.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

how much and do you ship


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

She is adorable..............I hope she finds a real good forever home.


----------



## dsessom (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww! What a beautiful bird! I wish you were closer, I'd take her/him.

I rescued a 9 day old baby on Monday, and thought he'd make it but he developed a breathing problem and died. I've never been so crushed. I made Petey a little coffin and grave marker and lovingly buried him in my back yard. 
I should wait a while before deciding to get a pigeon for a pet, but I think I will sooner or later. 

I sure hope you can find yours a permanant, loving home. I'm in Oklahoma, and don't think it would be a good idea to ship dizzy bird. Good luck!


----------

